# Zenit MF-1 ?



## blacklisted91 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been looking to pick up a Zenit MF-1. Although most people who look at this thread probably already know what it is ... it is the incredibly small camera that was distributed to Russian intelligence agents. I have only been able to find one on www.lomography.com and they want 1000 dollars US for a new one. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could pick up one at a cheaper cost, new or old. Thanks for any help ahead of time.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 29, 2007)

Is that the 16mm minox knockoff....


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's the Nikon/Robot knock off. Russians were well known to buy expensive photo gear and reverse engineer it to produce their own version. The MF-1 is one of these.

Unless you watch E-bay constantly, I don't see a source for finding one outside of the one you posted. They are hard to find. Here is a sale on Ebay (of its brother though):

Click

Good luck and tell us when you find one.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is one for sale right now on Ebay:

Click


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 29, 2007)

I had never seen that in any version before.  Very cool little thing though.  What film does it shoot.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> What film does it shoot.


 
35mm loaded in special cassettes.


----------

